# its been a while



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

I got a 89' max and i want to fix a few little things well my back window reg is out and the window dont work how would i got bout fixing that? and another thing is my moon roof dont go back because of the black cover that pushes the clip down how do i fix that?


----------

